# Chronicles-ProGamerForums Gamer Awards 2007: Nominations



## McMurphy (Jan 1, 2008)

Last year, both Chronicles and its gamer offshoot forum, ProGamerForums, hosted their joint run Gamer Awards.  The categories and the nominations were preselected due to the project (and the latter site) being in their infant stages.

This year is different.  _Use this thread to post your nominations for the following categories for the 2007 Gamer Awards_:

Categories:

*-Best PC Game of 2007*
*
-Best Playstation 2** Game of 2007*

*-Best Playstation 3 Game of 2007*
*
-Best PSP Game of 2007*
*
-Best XBox Game of 2007*
*
-Best XBox360 Game of 2007*

*-Best Nintendo DS Game of 2007*
*
-Best Nintendo Wii Game of 2007

-Most Important Gaming News/Moment of the Year

-Best Online Game *(Such as browser games like_ Maplestory_)
*
-Best MMORPG*

Post your suggestions for nominations in this thread.  _Be sure to limit your suggestions to only one per category and specify which suggestions are going to which category.  _

We only have ten slots for the polls so please keep in mind that every suggestion may not be included in the polls, which will be posted once the nomination process is completed.  _This thread will be locked on *January 10th, 2008* unless later specified._

[_A mirrored version of this thread has been posted on ProGamerForums.  In both the nomination and voting process, members are welcome to participant on both sites; hence, voting twice, if you will._]


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll have a go 

*-Best PC Game of 2007: Crysis

**-Best XBox360 Game of 2007: Gears of War *(I think that was 2007?)

*-Best Nintendo Wii Game of 2007: Legends of Zelda - Twilight Princess*


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 2, 2008)

*-Best PC Game of 2007*

Portal

*-Best Playstation 2 Game of 2007*

God of War 2

*-Best Playstation 3 Game of 2007*

Uncharted Drakes Fortune

*-Best PSP Game of 2007*

Jeanne D'arc

*-Best XBox Game of 2007*

Nothing was released in 2007

*-Best XBox360 Game of 2007*

Bioshock

*-Best Nintendo DS Game of 2007*

Zelda Phantom Hourglass

*-Best Nintendo Wii Game of 2007*

Super Mario Galaxy

*-Most Important Gaming News/Moment of the Year*

PS3 price drop

*-Best Online Game *(Such as browser games like_ Maplestory_)

Desktop Tower Defense

*-Best MMORPG*

?? Don't play them


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll second Desktop tower defense!


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Jan 3, 2008)

Best PC game: The Witcher, just because it had such a great storyline something that developers of RPG's seem to have forgotten about and instead just make everything look really cool. The Witcher looks cool, and plays even better.

Best MMORPG: I would still put WoW at the top though I think this year we will see some games come out that change the genre back to what it was in the days of Ultima Online and that means skill based instead of level based. Warhammer from Mythic will be one of the first that heads in that direction, I know some people in beta and they are all old UO players and they all say Warhammer is a lot like the old UO! I can't wait! 

Last year I tried a few of the others out there EQ2, Lord of the Rings Online, and a few others and none were as polished and done as well as WoW and I am back playing it now.

As for the other platforms I have no idea I don't play them at all.


----------



## Commonmind (Jan 3, 2008)

*-Best PC Game of 2007

*Call of Duty 4
*
-Best Playstation 2** Game of 2007

*God of War II 

*-Best Playstation 3 Game of 2007
*
Ratchet and Clank: Future
*
-Best PSP Game of 2007

*Jeanne D'arc
*
-Best XBox Game of 2007

*Were there any?
*
-Best XBox360 Game of 2007

*Bioshock

*-Best Nintendo DS Game of 2007

*The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
*
-Best Nintendo Wii Game of 2007

*Super Mario Galaxy*

-Most Important Gaming News/Moment of the Year

*PS3 price reduction and additional SKU's. Proof that Sony is listening and attempting to find its groove this generation.
* 
-Best Online Game *(Such as browser games like_ Maplestory_)

Released this year? No clue.
*
-Best MMORPG

*I think someone already suggested World of Warcraft, though I find it hard to give a best of '07 award to a game that was released several years ago, however strong its market leadership may be. So, though I do so with a bitter taste in my mouth, I'd have to give the nomination to Tabula Rasa.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 4, 2008)

I was thinking that the Online and the MMORPG awards become a little slippery when deciding which games should be considered an '07 development.

That said, go ahead and make nominations for any Online and MMORPG that is still active.


----------



## Commonmind (Jan 4, 2008)

That's probably a better idea, being they're persistent and normally receive consistent updates every year to add new content.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Jan 4, 2008)

*Best PC Game
*Unreal Tournament 3

And that is it, because I don't play any other consoles!


----------

